# دعني اهرب منك اليك



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

*++++++++++++++++++++
يــــــــارب 
كن مــــــــــلازي عندما ينعدم السلام 
يــــــــارب
كن عكـــــــــازي عندما تهتز الاقدام 
كن بابي المفتوح عندما تغلق الابواب 
وصديقي النصوح عندما يجفوا الأحباب 
وحينما ينتابوني غضبك 
ويلاحقني عقابك 
دعني .... دعني ... دعني
اهــــرب مـــنك الــــيك *
*آمين*
*منقول*


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *++++++++++++++++++++
> يــــــــارب
> كن مــــــــــلازي عندما ينعدم السلام
> يــــــــارب
> ...



*بجد
صلاه جميله اووووووى
ميرسى يا مرمر يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أغسطس 2009)

*



دعني .... دعني ... دعني
اهــــرب مـــنك الــــيك 
آمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

اميــــــــــــــــــن 
صلاه جميله جدا 
ميررررررررسى على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *بجد*​
> *صلاه جميله اووووووى*
> *ميرسى يا مرمر يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك *


----------



## marmora jesus (31 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــــــن *
> *صلاه جميله جدا *
> *ميررررررررسى على الصلاه *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

*امين*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا كوكو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك *


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *++++++++++++++++++++*
> *يــــــــارب *
> *كن مــــــــــلازي عندما ينعدم السلام *
> *يــــــــارب*
> ...


 امين
مرسي يااحلوة عاللصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يرعاكي
محبتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي يااحلوة عاللصلاة الجميلة
> يسوع يرعاكي
> 
> محبتي​


 

*امين*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة*​
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

امين 
ربنا يستجيب و يسمع صلاتنا 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marmora jesus (7 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> ربنا يستجيب و يسمع صلاتنا
> شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*امين يارب*

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## فاتن ابراهيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا فعلا احنامحتاجين نهرب ونغوص فى حضن رب المجد شكرا لمن قالت هذه الصلاة الجميلة وتصبحو على الف خير


----------



## marmora jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

فاتن ابراهيم قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا فعلا احنامحتاجين نهرب ونغوص فى حضن رب المجد شكرا لمن قالت هذه الصلاة الجميلة وتصبحو على الف خير


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

> *دعني .... دعني ... دعني
> اهــــرب مـــنك الــــيك *


آمين يا رب...

الرب ينور دربك...


----------

